# Horrifying Way to Lose Weight:)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What we suspected all along - watching horror movies burns calories

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...r-films-burns-nearly-200-calories-a-time.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:...and even more simply...just drinking ice water......


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So we can do what we love and drop weight? Win-win!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now if only watching horror movies would also tone muscles, give you clear skin, and stop hair loss, we'd really have a win-win situation:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I might burn approximately 100 calories while watching a horror movie, however, watching a horror movie while eating popcorn with butter and salt drizzled on it and a can of coke can put put it over the top. Sorry but gotta have it. :jol:


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Its too bad it burns so few. I'll just have to keep doing it the hard way!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I should weigh 70 pounds then, must be counter productive eating all the caramel apples while watching.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

No wonder I've weighed 250 since my 25th birthday, lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to watch more horror movies.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Oddly enough, my wife didn't like me suggesting this as a reason she should learn not to hate horror movies. I can't imagine why.


----------



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

Death's Door said:


> I might burn approximately 100 calories while watching a horror movie, however, watching a horror movie while eating popcorn with butter and salt drizzled on it and a can of coke can put put it over the top. Sorry but gotta have it. :jol:


Cheers... except make mine with slightly burned popcorn littered with lemon drops or Skittles and a margarita.


----------

